# Just some Spotted Dog



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hank is good. We're enjoying that it's actually a decent temp out in the mornings.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

(He sees horses).




























Ball!



















Cheats at flirt pole lol



















Nice sit/stay










And a jump










Wish this wasn't blurry


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hank fishing?










Some perch work out today











engagement/play work










Post hike today:










All done!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

He's just fabulous


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He's awesome - love that last picture!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love that last one too! He's so cool.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Hank is my favorite. He makes similar faces to Kairi. Also similar personality traits. Also freaking handsome!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Handsome boy!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Hank looks like such a fun dog! I love seeing pictures of him!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He has such personality!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Such a handsome guy!


----------

